# Circular swing NSFPG



## Mizer (May 26, 2012)

This is NSFPG (Not Safe For Playground) 
I bought a book the other day at BAM called "The Complete Boy Mechanic" it is a compilation of projects from poplar mechanics, mainly from the early 1900's.
This is one of the projects in the book. The plank is 12 foot long so it has a 24' swing. I like how wording and phrasing have changed in the past 100 years or so. The caption under the illustration for this swing reads. "*The Circular swing will be found very safe and pleasurable. But, as in the case of an ordinary swing anyone careless enough to get in the way will be Badly Bumped"*
Fortunately none of my kids are careless.
First throw a rope over a branch of a big tree and use it as a plum bob to locate post. Dig a hole and set a post into it.
[attachment=5933]
Find someone to back fill and tamp
[attachment=5934]
Drill hole in the end of plank and post and insert steel pin (epoxy a 5/8ths bolt)
[attachment=5935]
Tie off the end of the rope to the end of the plank and add a swivel. Find some kids willing to ride (this was the easy part)
[attachment=5936]
[attachment=5937]


----------



## LoneStar (May 26, 2012)

Pretty neat ! The last picture is priceless


----------



## Mizer (May 26, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Pretty neat ! The last picture is priceless



It was pretty easy really and I had almost everything except the swivel laying (literally) around.


----------



## chippin-in (May 26, 2012)

Thats cool. Looks like the little ones are enjoying it. When is your turn?

Robert


----------



## Mizer (May 26, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> Thats cool. Looks like the little ones are enjoying it. When is your turn?
> 
> Robert


I have taken a couple of spins but I get sick pretty easy from spinning so I will let the kids have at it. Anyway, on to the roller coaster.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2012)

I can't do anything that spins, merry go rounds in the playground would make me blow chunks. Now roller coasters I can do, as long as they don't spin.


----------

